# My little love



## bbmarinush (Sep 19, 2017)

That's my little love called Narciss

https://youtu.be/VbatTfNbTUY


----------



## Munha (Sep 19, 2017)

What a little cutie!


----------



## bbmarinush (Sep 19, 2017)

8 moth old Dutch Lop. He live with me in apartment. At the moment I try to teach him some tricks or commands


----------



## stevesmum (Sep 19, 2017)

Very handsome and proud of himself!


----------



## RabbitO (Sep 21, 2017)

He looks stately to me. Very serious is how his face looks to me. (I just like looking at bunnies, I've never had one).


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 27, 2017)

Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## user 23002 (Sep 28, 2017)

Awwweeee what a sweetie!


----------



## bbmarinush (Sep 30, 2017)

New Throne for my prince


----------



## RabbitO (Sep 30, 2017)

Nice and classy for a Prince.


----------

